# I am so caucasian and mid-western



## OnlyAnEgg (May 29, 2006)

Went to the Asian Festival Saturday and was blown away by a music I didn't even know existed.  Seems them Punjabi's been rippin' it up for some time now with something called Bhangra.  It's my new fave tunage.

It seems to be a blend of traditional Punjabi intruments updated to hip-hoppy styling.  I dunno how to explain it except anyone that's interested, check out MusicIndiaOnline.  Click the Bhangra link to the left.  Legit listening.  My fave so far?  Patola by Daljit Mutta w/Jeeti.

Word....or something


----------



## Henderson (May 29, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Word....or something


 
:lfao:  You definitely are caucasian!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 29, 2006)

You have no idea...first time, I was walking down the street and some kid walked past and said, 'Word!'.  I just said, 'Yes, it is.'  He picked up his pace a bit, watching me.  I dunno.  Maybe he was looking for some pass code or a response or maybe it was a request or something.

Next time, I was at a club and some chick hollered 'Word!' at me; so, I hollered back 'Obfuscate!' figuring it was a request for a word.  I guess I was wrong cause then she said something unkind.

*shrug*


----------



## Kane (May 29, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Went to the Asian Festival Saturday and was blown away by a music I didn't even know existed. Seems them Punjabi's been rippin' it up for some time now with something called Bhangra. It's my new fave tunage.
> 
> It seems to be a blend of traditional Punjabi intruments updated to hip-hoppy styling. I dunno how to explain it except anyone that's interested, check out MusicIndiaOnline.  Click the Bhangra link to the left.  Legit listening.  My fave so far?  Patola by Daljit Mutta w/Jeeti.
> 
> Word....or something



Actually, 97% of Indians are caucasian anthropologically speaking . I think "white" or European American are better terms (although in America caucasian almost always means white when talking) .

Anyways, if you like Punjabi music, then you really need to see this music video;

http://www.owlnet.rice.edu/~mrdarius/music/tunak.ram

Isn't that the coolest thing you have ever seen?!:ultracool


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 29, 2006)

Kane said:
			
		

> Actually, 97% of Indians are caucasian anthropologically speaking . I think "white" or European American are better terms (although in America caucasian almost always means white when talking) .


 
really?  hmmm....I certainly meant 'white' in the western sense.  Mostly, I meant white as in I live in a cuturally inbred area of the world.



			
				Kane said:
			
		

> Anyways, if you like Punjabi music, then you really need to see this music video;
> 
> http://www.owlnet.rice.edu/~mrdarius/music/tunak.ram
> 
> Isn't that the coolest thing you have ever seen?!:ultracool


 
OMG...safkin just posted this last week.  It's a h00t!


----------



## Carol (May 29, 2006)

Sat Sree Akaal Jee, Kane :asian:

Most Panjabis use the word "caucasian" in the same context that Only An Egg does.

Respectfully,

Carol Kaur


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 29, 2006)

I tracked this down tonight.  A nice site for all this genre and culture:  http://www.simplybhangra.com

specifically, here's the song that got my blood rushing: Palota

I wanna dhola


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 30, 2006)

Very cool stuff...new to me too...but since I have a 15-year-old daughter I'm hip to the word scene. (now i just sound old)


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 30, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Very cool stuff...new to me too...but since I have a 15-year-old daughter I'm *hip* to the word *scene*. (now i just sound old)


 
Words in bold in the same sentance denote advanced age, yes.

It's all right, though, I'm so unhip, I wear suspenders with a belt


----------



## matt.m (May 30, 2006)

Man guys I haven't been hip since 1990.  I never got into hip hop or anything like that.  Will Smith is as hip hoppy as I get.  I have always liked the rock scene and to me that died after Aerosmith's Pump album.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 30, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Words in bold in the same sentance denote advanced age, yes.



Exactly


----------



## Tarot (May 30, 2006)

I was also there and ended up a bit on the crispy side as it was so flipping hot on Saturday!  But I had a great time and the people who put it together did a fabbo job!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 30, 2006)

Excellent, Tarot!  What was your high point of the day?


----------

